# First new arrivals in a long time (Escudo, Rio Colubre, A. Barbotini etc...)....



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok so Shawn gave me permission to share his pics. Hopefully soon I'll get some decent ones of my own but didn't wanna disturb these guys to much. 

*A breeding trio of Escudo*
(I didn't realize he had another pair for sale, or I probably would have tried to snag those too. I guess I should have paid more attention to the pic and realized their were 4 frogs in it. )




























*A pair of Rio Colubre*
This is just the female but he picked me out a real nice male to match...










These are probably my top 2 favorite pumilio morphs, so I'm real real happy to have them both. 

*One likely male Barbotini. *
I figured since there were so many males and no one has bred them yetconfused the hobby could suffer the loss of one to me as a display animal, but I don't know... I'm kinda taken with him, so I may get ambitious and get a female if one crosses my path....










They move freakishly slow, so it is kinda shocking when they all of a sudden jump . 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
I Also got frogs from Frognerd.com (Mike) too*, but they were kinda hard to photograph in their cups and again I don't like to disturb new frogs to much, so I'll try to get pics of them later. But I got....

1. A breeding group of 5 orange sirenisis

2. A pair of standard Imi

3. 2 adult benedicta, with at least one that should be a male. 

4. 2 green aurotaenia froglets of which I hope one at least turns out to be a male, since I'm pretty sure all my others are girls.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks guys, exciting times here....


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad to see you're getting back into it full swing. I'll be hounding you for offspring soon! Oklahoma's not too far from here....


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

ah.....Dendro Dave....good to see your name in the new posts....


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice frogs man!!!


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

Very cool escudos. I just got 3 myself and they quickly became my new favorites. I was pleasantly surprised and how bold they are and how quickly they adapted to their new viv. 
GL with them.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought my escudos were bright, but the ones you got really pop.
Good luck, with all of them.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone... I haven't been this excited in a long time 



Coqui said:


> I thought my escudos were bright, but the ones you got really pop.
> Good luck, with all of them.


Shawn really got them to pop in those pics, so my guess is we're probably fairly even, but while I'd be happy with any escudo the high reds were what I was really hoping to end up with. The bluer ones are cool but too me the ones like these are the "quintessential" Escudo... so I'm ticked pink or well red I guess


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

That barbotini is bonkers. I remember coming across a picture of those online a while back and thinking they looked photoshopped. What wild colors. Are there any other frogs or toads with purple colors like that? I hope you're able to find a female.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

thane said:


> That barbotini is bonkers. I remember coming across a picture of those online a while back and thinking they looked photoshopped. What wild colors. Are there any other frogs or toads with purple colors like that? I hope you're able to find a female.


*Nasikabatrachus sahyadrensis* is purplish, and I've seen some examples.of some pumilio morphs that in pics look purplish. I also found the first pics of A. Barbotini hard to believe. In truth the darker black ones which really highlight the pink/purple are probably wet. From mine and the pics ive seen of otbers it seems when dry tbe skin is kinda reddish brown sorta and the pink/purple blends and doesn't stand out quite as much, but even dry they look pretty cool... and the pink/purple is definitely there 

Sadly I'm not holding my breath for a female given how rare those are so far, or how much those rare females or sexed groups are selling for. There should however be no shortage of males in comparison, but if ever someone has girls and can't find a boy, I'll give up my display animal "for the cause"


----------



## thane (Sep 11, 2014)

Dendro Dave said:


> *Nasikabatrachus sahyadrensis*


Well now I've seen everything. They've got Suriname Toads down at the zoo and those were the weirdest frogs/toads I'd seen until this. This thing looks like an elephant shrew mated with a blobfish or something.









+








=








??


I remember seeing something about females being common with another species - Vietnamese mossy frogs I think. I wonder if that has to do with temperature or something. Hopefully someone can solve the mystery. Good luck with your new collection. Very exciting stuff.

Thane


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

thane said:


> Well now I've seen everything. They've got Suriname Toads down at the zoo and those were the weirdest frogs/toads I'd seen until this. This thing looks like an elephant shrew mated with a blobfish or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I saw that blob pic when I was looking up the name of the frog. That thing has a face I'm not even sure a.mother could love 

I've wondered the same about temp/sex... It's a fairly common factor in many reptiles, and I'd be surprised if it didn't play some role in frogs/toads.... but it's one of those things I keep meaning to research, then get distracted by a shiny object


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great addictions! I think you're very happy with this new frogs! 

Escudo and Colubre are on top of my wishlist!


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice! 

If you want your pictures to pop too, there's a tool called 'color saturation' in most photo editors that does that easily.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

ecichlid said:


> Nice!
> 
> If you want your pictures to pop too, there's a tool called 'color saturation' in most photo editors that does that easily.


Thanks, those were from Shawn. He's got a fancy camera 

Here is one of the new male that just arrived today (2 Rio Colubre were not enough! ...3 is better, but still not enough!!!).... 

This one is basically unedited except for crop and some setting that just seemed to correct the exposure (brighter) a bit from my cell phone. 









Ok here is the original just cropped (First original posted was to small to compare easily), not super different but looks like whatever setting I used add just a tiny bit of saturation....









This frog was right out of shipping box and might brighten up a bit. One thing about the Rio Colubre I've noticed is if the light doesn't hit em right, or there isn't a flash used they can look pretty dark, (I used cell phone flash for above pic).


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Ahh Davey,I'm so thrilled for you bro,just stoked mate. Always had a soft spot for barbotini,but in a post like this that i've been waiting a while for(god mate ya took ya ruddy time,some of us are getting on ya know!!),i'm loath to single something out.
enjoy mate and just all the luck

best

Stu


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Here some vendors sell Colubre € 300 each! There is a frog-reptil fair in the weekend where they are available! But the cost is too much for my budget! Too bad!
Are they shy or bold?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

stu&shaz said:


> Ahh Davey,I'm so thrilled for you bro,just stoked mate. Always had a soft spot for barbotini,but in a post like this that i've been waiting a while for(god mate ya took ya ruddy time,some of us are getting on ya know!!),i'm loath to single something out.
> enjoy mate and just all the luck
> 
> best
> ...


Thanks Stu! The barbotini moves so slow, like a Chameleon. He's very cool to watch walk around the viv  



rigel10 said:


> Here some vendors sell Colubre € 300 each! There is a frog-reptil fair in the weekend where they are available! But the cost is too much for my budget! Too bad!
> Are they shy or bold?


I think here we ended up with quite a few males compared to females, and those I've seen much cheaper and did in fact pay less for. The female's here are the ones commanding the higher price I think, and I did pay more for mine. Hopefully they will become well established here and across the pond


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

ohh those are beautiful:O


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

rigel10 said:


> Are they shy or bold?


Sorry I missed this question earlier...

Well the viv they are in got a recent remodel and many of the plants are still small, but there is leaf litter on the floor and the background driftwood has openings that give them quite a few places to hide, with a lot of springtails and isos back there. So I see them out when I haven't been by the viv much disturbing them, but often they are in their caves  

...I think as that tank grows in, and they settle in more: I'll see more of them. Right now though there isn't much reason for them to come out of their cave, like to hunt or drop off/feed TADS though I did add some places for them to drop tads, so hopefully soon they will get busy


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Dendro Dave said:


> Thanks Stu! The barbotini moves so slow, like a Chameleon. He's very cool to watch walk around the viv
> 
> 
> 
> I think here we ended up with quite a few males compared to females, and those I've seen much cheaper and did in fact pay less for. The female's here are the ones commanding the higher price I think, and I did pay more for mine. Hopefully they will become well established here and across the pond



I don't know of any success here or even EU with barbotini Daveha I know you were talking to Rigel(about colobre),but I'm just plain rude There is a real interesting read in one of the English versions of dendrobatidae nederlande though Dave,with your cuning you might be able to dig it out,I only have it lurking somewhere in print. So I can't link it or anything. i'm really taken with the Atelopus barbotini my favourite,I don't know or think we will ever keep,but who knows,a real challenge!! The more serious side of me would love to have a crack at them!! It's a little fella I worry on in the wild mate,was is the current state of affairs to your knowledge at this time? Ha something slow would be real nice after rearing all these ruddy summersi Dave ruddy rockets they are. I know they(Atelopus) have been real male high mate,but i'm chuffed one is in your care and i'll cross everything for that day I see froglets posted on a fora. I have argued with myself over whether they should have been imported at all kiddo,I'm sure you have had similar thoughts, nowt inferred mate,you know how I am. So seeing those captive bred kids is even more special within the hobby to me. I'd hope that with male lines around,one might not need to bring in more. I don't know how feasable that might be,I'll gladly stand corrected,probably being over optimistic,but, hey what can I say.


Before I go did shawn ever rear any of those tads Dave,I know different species but I can't remember if anything morphed out?

All the luck mate with all of them. I have seen the colubre here not the rios. Too many attractive frogs buddy jaw dropping in beauty.We are so lucky to have what we do,but I still yearn for so many others,terrible really
Seeya

Stu
Stu


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

stu&shaz said:


> I don't know of any success here or even EU with barbotini Daveha I know you were talking to Rigel(about colobre),but I'm just plain rude There is a real interesting read in one of the English versions of dendrobatidae nederlande though Dave,with your cuning you might be able to dig it out,I only have it lurking somewhere in print. So I can't link it or anything. i'm really taken with the Atelopus barbotini my favourite,I don't know or think we will ever keep,but who knows,a real challenge!! The more serious side of me would love to have a crack at them!! It's a little fella I worry on in the wild mate,was is the current state of affairs to your knowledge at this time? Ha something slow would be real nice after rearing all these ruddy summersi Dave ruddy rockets they are. I know they(Atelopus) have been real male high mate,but i'm chuffed one is in your care and i'll cross everything for that day I see froglets posted on a fora. I have argued with myself over whether they should have been imported at all kiddo,I'm sure you have had similar thoughts, nowt inferred mate,you know how I am. So seeing those captive bred kids is even more special within the hobby to me. I'd hope that with male lines around,one might not need to bring in more. I don't know how feasable that might be,I'll gladly stand corrected,probably being over optimistic,but, hey what can I say.
> 
> 
> Before I go did shawn ever rear any of those tads Dave,I know different species but I can't remember if anything morphed out?
> ...


Hey stu am I looking for barbotini or Rio colubre in dendrobatidae nederlande? I was kinda confused 

Don't under estimate the barbotini: they walk slow but they are surprisingly good jumpers. It is so strange to see such a slow moving frog all a sudden rocket into the air 

As for the Atelopus imports I have mixed feelings about them also. Given threats to them in the wild I'm afraid that not having some in captivity may mean we loose them all someday. There was a time when dart frogs were considered very difficult to breed and a challenge to keep. I hope someday we get Atelopus figured out, and they become as commonly bred as darts. I like that some are coming through Shawn since he is so good about testing and treating WC animals. 

Some of us could boycott frogs like this on ethical concerns, but I'm a pragmatist. I feel it is unlikely we could get enough people on board with that to make much of a difference, but if ever the community decides to organize against further imports of Atelopus I would probably get on the bandwagon with them. I think though as long as they come in legally colorful/highly sought after animals are going to be imported and we are unlikely to stop the majority from buying them. 

The best route may be to petition the government in the origin countries. I think you'll have to stop it at the source rather then here to have the most chance to make a real impact. Till then I'd like to see animals find their way to experienced individuals. I feel I qualify after 10+ years keeping a variety of herps, and with so many males I don't think me keeping one is going harm anything since I'm at least the 3rd person in the chain of custody. Meaning my particular frog had already arrived here and changed hands once, so there is no undoing that. 

We can only keep the animal as best we can and if the need arises for it as a breeding animal I will give it up, or if I can find and afford a female I think I'm competent enough to take a crack at breeding them. I'm really hoping we figure these guys out, and I think we have some really good people ending up with the few females that come in. So hopefully someday soon CB Atelopus will be common and satisfy demand. 

I think from what I've heard the collectors are trying hard to locate females in the wild especially now that they know they can get much more money from them. My hope is we get enough in to make CB Atelopus common without impacting the wild pop to much, but I'm not sure how realistic that is. Right now I'm not sure what course of action is best for Atelopus, but I wanna end up on whatever side finds that best course of action 

If I remember correctly I think Shawn got eggs and TADS a few times, but was having trouble getting them past tadpole stage. I'm not sure any morphed into froglets or if any that did might of survived  ...I also remember talk of the need to culture diatoms as a possible way to increase success.

Right now I'm content with my one display animal, but I continue to educate myself on their husbandry and their status in the wild, as well as keep an ear to the ground to gauge the community's feelings on further imports. I like it when cool animals come in but I not so selfish that I wouldn't gladly sacrifice the chance to own them if there is a real, justified and practical initiative against further imports. 

Now as for the rest of these animals: I bought pairs or breeding groups, or sexed/unsexed animals to add to ones I already had... So hopefully I'll be seeing lots of eggs, tads and froglets over the next few years! 

Stu as always a pleasure...
You always have interesting things to say, and say those things in interesting ways


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Ha David you are so patient with me,thanks for being a gent mate!!

My apologies,if I'm rushing and don't give real due care to my writing,study it,then all hell brakes loose and things are not easy to understand,english lang will always be an alien concept that I have to battle with,(or not post which might help,hey ho,but I do appreciate the kindness here mate.

Right first up I almost completely share your sentiments regarding the import of the Atelopus . I popped an "almost" in there because it's such a difficult problem to have a clear point of view on,when we don't have all the facts about wild population ranges or numbers therein. But they are legal imports and I do feel the expertise is out there to breed them in captivity.
I think your pragmatism is well founded given what we know.



Dave a goodly while back I mused them (barbotini) here,with some friends. I now think I have an aquantance here who either had some or still has. I linked Shawn's thread and we talked about water quality and also the feeding of tads and what ways one might overcome these problems. I wondered whether the use of water and possibly algae covered stones from our (local to me) Cotswold chalk streams might give one a base to start from. This was very much just musing Dave,no science base,just an extension really on how I approach dart care with wild grub and rainwater as principal features,within that care.

My apologies I was talking about an article on barbotini I been digging for ya mate,it's in issue 1 publish date 10th april of the DN magazine. the author is Mathieu Woldhuis. There are photos from Mathieu and another person Hedwig Reunes- Vanhaevre, with all my heart I hope I have spelled their names correctly,but who knows. Also a ref.to Roy W McDiarmid no 240 Contributions in science Natural History museum of Los Angeles,which I don't completely understand (I think he has written a paper on them and identification), but might be of use to you,being stateside.

Dave I'm also bunging you a link,I've been trying to find that article on line,but my web skills are so crap you might get more than I.

Search Results

and finally in one of those links I found this,which given the above pictures in this thread,I found somewhat ironic, see page 2.....Atelopus flavescens

Davey sorry to focus on this one Atelopus in your care,very occassionally one sees an amphibian that completely blows one's mind barbotini does that for me, Then as a breeder of ickle aminals there is a further and very serious interest to double that fascination.

Maybe there is something of interest to you here kiddo, if not well I didn't know of flavescens before today,so i've learnt something by writing this cobblers

Now with all these other pairs why haven't you got eggs yet....whatcha doing mate?????

As above all the luck bro

Stu


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

stu&shaz said:


> Ha David you are so patient with me,thanks for being a gent mate!!
> 
> My apologies,if I'm rushing and don't give real due care to my writing,study it,then all hell brakes loose and things are not easy to understand,english lang will always be an alien concept that I have to battle with,(or not post which might help,hey ho,but I do appreciate the kindness here mate.
> 
> ...


Stu thanks for the links, I'd seen pics of Atelopus flavescens but forgot about them. I have lots more Atelopus reading to do.... and feel free to talk about whatever frog you want; after all that's why we're here 

Stu I had the same Idea about using stones from our streams or lakes, maybe you were the one that subliminally put the idea in my head. I posted it in the Atelopus facebook group and no one really commented. I think everyone is hoping to do it without such measures, but to some extent if they get diatoms from somewhere, they will be bringing in some water with them from an outside source probably, and thus some of the same risks. 

Ultimately if we wanna perpetuate them in the hobby we may have to stoop to such measure. At least if we got offspring morphed into froglets, we could then try to treat for any diseases at that stage, or maybe even use some fish antibiotics in tad pole stage, then in the end hopefully end up with froglets that become adults and start the cycle all over again and meet more of the demand with CB instead of WC.

I'd certainly think a little extra caution would be warranted to avoid contaminating anything else in your collection, but measures can be taken to do that, and maybe just maybe it would work 

But...
It wouldn't surprise me given some of the people involved, if they crack it in the next couple years and have some success. On the upside I think these guys lay quite a few eggs so if one or 2 people have some success that could go a long ways. 

As for the other frogs, I just got em!!!  ...Give me 48 hours and some pixie dust and I'll have offspring ready to sell  Nah, but I learned from the past where I just focused on getting as many frogs as I could, and didn't buy pairs or breeding groups; and just had way to much legwork to do and far to few resources to get my stuff paired up when it turned out I had all girls or boys.

So this time except for some frogs that people gave me an extreme discount on as part of a larger sale, I got all pairs/breeding groups or sexed frogs to fill in the gaps of what I was missing. So hopefully being smarter about my buys will pay off in the coming months.

I was supposed to stop buying frogs but a few "most wanted" came up for sale and I got good deal on them and some extra stuff. So......

I should be adding an imi to complete a 2.2 group, a punta laurent pumilio froglet that I hope finds a mate someday, some chazuta imis a couple males, and a probable female that when combined will hopefully be a breeding trio, a pair of Amirante Pumilio, some red galact froglets to add to my group in the hopes they finally breed!!! ...and last but probably what I'm most excited about; a pair of striped reticulata... which have been at the top of my list for years. 

More frog pics to come 

I also have an order for some super sweet iridescent plants that are hard to come by; including something that may be the first ever in the USA, and I have some Green and white auratus reserved for me in November... So those will probably be the end of my shopping spree except for a few viv supplies, but lots of excitement over here, and hopefully I'll have a lot of cool stuff to sell/trade in the coming year. It feels good to be back in the hobby full swing after that ice storm years ago took out nearly my whole collection, and just as stuff was breeding and I was stocking up on tads and froglets. I was limping along for years, but *Dendro Dave is back fo realz now *


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is a quick pic of one of the recent additions, I was to tired to take pics when they and the others I mentioned came in recently so more to follow as opportunity and motivation arise...

Striped Retic


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice frogs... I hope you get those colubre breeding. I may have to pick some up from you since you aren't too far away if the list isn't too long. 

I have a trio of escudo myself from a 2012 import. I am only getting orange offspring though. No regular red/blues yet.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Couple more quick shots of recent additions, (P. Amirante and Red galactonotus)...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great addition! Compliments! 
Gorgeous red galac! In retics pics it looks as there is the footprint of some reptile on the leaf!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

rigel10 said:


> Great addition! Compliments!
> Gorgeous red galac! In retics pics it looks as there is the footprint of some reptile on the leaf!


Thanks, I'm a little disappointed in the retic and almirante pics... the Reds aren't quite true to life, at least not on my PC monitor. That almirante has more of a salmon pink/red then the red I see in the pic, and that retic's real life color looks more true red like the Almirante pic, but the other female retic not pictured does look like the pic with more of an orange/copper tint.

I hadn't noticed that "foot print" on the leaf by the frog's front foot (that is what you are seeing right?) ...Does kinda look like a T-rex print or something I saw in one of my dinosaur books as a kid  ...Just an anomaly though, pretty sure no micro T-rex have been running around in my leaf litter


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Enlarged pic.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

rigel10 said:


> Enlarged pic.


Ya I saw it once you said something. It does look like a dinosaur track 

*In other news...*

6 Koetari tincs showed up today...









And 6 mints arrived a few weeks ago...









*And if the Blue Truncs ever come out of their log, I'll post a pic of one of those. Oh and I found an Orange Lamasi tad in the water *


----------



## tonysly (Dec 7, 2004)

Dang Dave! It seems like every time I check out Dboard you have some awesome new frogs to show off ;-) Congrats!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

tonysly said:


> Dang Dave! It seems like every time I check out Dboard you have some awesome new frogs to show off ;-) Congrats!


Finally making up for all those years after the Ice storm wiped me out, and I had to limp along in the hobby with just a handful of frogs... Feels good to be back in full swing finally 

*Stay tuned for these new arrivals in the coming weeks/months...*

2.2 'Ryan' pumilio


Proven breeding 1.2 Esperanza pumilio


2.2 Lower Ucayali sirensis


Probable 1.1 uakarrii (Will probably wanna add to this group soon after it arrives)


2.0 sapasoa bassleri (Will be looking for more of these soon if anyone has some, or knows where some are!!!)

Last, but definitely not least...
0.0.4 OOPHAGA GRANULIFERA - BARU (Especially excited about these)


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Not a great pic, and I think my particular 3 are a lil on the drab side. I've seen pics of ones that look much more green or blue, but I managed to catch one out...

Blue Truncatus









Hopefully I'll get some nice looking babies, or stumble across some exceptional ones to add to my group


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Dang, your collection is going richter! Some really nice frogs. If u were a beginner, a warning about burnout from adding so many so quick may be warranted, but u know what your doing.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow Dave, your collection is looking amazing! You've got good taste in frogs, that's for certain.

I'm happy to hear you're back full force Dave. 

John


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Rio Casajal Auratus


----------

